# must read this , from another forum



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Read the first link to get the subject of the discussion


hhttp://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/Expanded-Americorps-has-an-authoritarian-feel-41889742.html#comments 




I don't understand why every US citizen is not alarm at the direction the Obama regime is taking us. 

So what are Adolph Hitler’s historical footsteps? 
At the age of 35 Adolph Hitler would write a book called, “Mein Kampf” (translated as “My Struggle”). It would be an autobiography containing insights pertaining to his early years, political ideas, and thoughts on race. 
At the age of 34 Barack Obama would write a book called, “Dreams of my Father”, also an autobiography highlighting his early years, political ideas, and thoughts on race. 
Hitler’s “Zweites Buch” (translated as “Second Book”) contains a deeper understanding of his political ideas. The same can also be said about Obama’s second book, “The Audacity of Hope”. 
Both Hitler and Obama used their books as a springboard to further their political careers. The title of Obama’s second book was based on a sermon of Reverend Wright and was the foundational basis of the speech he gave at the Democratic National Convention in 2004. It was that speech which caught the attention of the media and the public, both of whom propelled him to political stardom. He further expounded on those ideas to publish his second book in 2006, just before announcing his run for the Presidency. The book was on the New York Times best-seller list for 30 weeks. 
Ok, so they have a similar childhood and they both wrote two books around similar themes. So what? Well, we suspected both might have had NPD too. Let’s talk a little more about NPD to see if there is really a connection to be concerned about here. 
Criteria for narcissistic personality disorder to be diagnosed include9:​
Having an exaggerated sense of self-importance
Being preoccupied with fantasies about success, power or beauty
Believing that you are special and can associate only with equally special people
Requiring constant admiration
Having a sense of entitlement
Taking advantage of others
Inability to recognize needs and feelings of others
Being envious of others
Behaving in an arrogant or haughty manner
I would be willing to speculate that a person who feels the need to write an autobiography in their mid-thirties might be entertaining an exaggerated sense of self-importance. Both Hitler and Obama felt their life was worth documenting for the public even before either had started their political careers. As mentioned earlier, both Hitler and Obama were described by others as being shy or awkward children with dreams of being in powerful positions of leadership. Both followed that dream, perhaps because they were preoccupied with fantasies about success and power? As I go down the list of nine NPD criteria I can see a number of them which could be applied to both Obama and Hitler. This should be a concern because we know the outcome in Hitler’s case, but we don’t really know all that much about Barack Obama. He hasn’t released the vault copy of his birth certificate, records of his activity logs while in the Illinois State Senate, SAT scores, college transcripts, thesis paper, medical records, tax returns, list of clients he worked for as a lawyer, etc. Like Hitler, Obama has distanced himself even from childhood friends10 (see below right), not to mention other controversial associates such as William Ayers, Reverend Wright, Tony Rezko, Frank Marshall Davis, etc. Without full transparency people must look at documented history and recorded actions to learn what this man is all about. Does Obama hold the same or similar convictions and/or associations as Hitler? 
Abortion (Infanticide)...Yes 
(Obama's 10 reasons for supporting infanticide) 
Universal Health Care...Yes 
(http://obama.senate.gov/speech/070125-the_time_has_co/) 
Gun Control...Yes 
(Barack Obama on Gun Control) 
Anti-Semitism...Yes 
(Jeremiah Wright, Rashid Khalidi, Samantha Powers, Robert Malley, William Ayers, Louis Farrakhan, El-Hady) 
Left-Wing Radicalism...Yes 
((UPDATED) A Dangerous Mixture of Lies and Omissions: Obama, Ayers, Wright and Farrakhan : NO QUARTER) 
Communism...Yes 
(http://www.usasurvival.org/docs/chicago-obama.pdf) 
(http://www.usasurvival.org/docs/hawaii-obama.pdf) 
Socialism...Yes 
(Barack Obama's Stealth Socialism) 







Conscious Media Network - Featured Video


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

RegalCharm, I agree with you 100% the direction in which he is taking our beloved Country is something that turns my stomach. The man is arrogant and self serving he is the "It's all about me" poster child. 
Every thing I love about my country, every constitutional right, and our FREEDOM is being stripped away.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so happy I live in Canada. Although in many ways it does not protect me. This saddens me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I honestly think this is all conspiracy crap. And yes, I thoroughly researched each candidate before voting. 
I have yet to see anything that makes my stomaches churn and do not feel that my freedom is being stripped away at all.
My 2cents though.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I took a writing class in college that we were required to read 'The End of America'. Its on a whole bunch of conspiracy theories that the US will end up with another Hitlar in control. .... this isn't a new idea.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, I'm in agreement with Spastic and Roan. This seems quite absurd. My freedom seems to be as much mine as it ever was, and I don't feel that that will change.

Also - we have a system that can and will remove a president from office. We've done it before (technically, none were ever "removed" but you get where I'm going.) I mean, if Obama suddenly starts acting amiss, I'm sure Congress isn't going to sit around and go, "Well, he's president, might as well let him." I mean, yes, the president is "commander in chief," but when it comes to being in office, he doesn't have the final say. Congress does.

Not that I think it'll come to that, I think Obama is going to be good for this country.

My opinion though.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

here is the first link, this stuff has already been voted on


With almost no public attention, both chambers of Congress in the past week advanced an alarming expansion of the Americorps national service plan, with the number of federally funded community service job increasing from 75,000 to 250,000 at a cost of $5.7 billion. Lurking behind the feel-good rhetoric spouted by the measure’s advocates is a bill that on closer inspection reveals multiple provisions that together create a strong odor of creepy authoritarianism. The House passed the measure overwhelmingly, while only 14 senators had the sense and courage to vote against it on a key procedural motion. Every legislator who either voted for this bill or didn’t vote at all has some serious explaining to do. 

Last summer, then-candidate Barack Obama threw civil liberties to the wind when he proposed “a civilian national security force that’s just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded” as the regular military. The expanded Americorps is not quite so disturbing, but a number of provisions in the bill raise serious concerns.

To begin with, the legislation threatens the voluntary nature of Americorps by calling for consideration of “a workable, fair, and reasonable mandatory service requirement for all able young people.” It anticipates the possibility of requiring “all individuals in the United States” to perform such service – including elementary school students. The bill also summons up unsettling memories of World War II-era paramilitary groups by saying the new program should “combine the best practices of civilian service with the best aspects of military service,” while establishing “campuses” that serve as “operational headquarters,” complete with “superintendents” and “uniforms” for all participants. It allows for the elimination of all age restrictions in order to involve Americans at all stages of life. And it calls for creation of “a permanent cadre” in a “National Community Civilian Corps.”

But that’s not all. The bill also calls for “youth engagement zones” in which “service learning” is “a mandatory part of the curriculum in all of the secondary schools served by the local educational agency.” This updated form of voluntary community service is also to be “integrated into the science, technology, engineering and mathematics curricula” at all levels of schooling. Sounds like a government curriculum for government approved “service learning,” which is nothing less than indoctrination. Now, ask yourself if congressmen who voted for this monstrosity had a clue what they were voting for. If not, they’re guilty of dereliction of duty. If yes, the implications are truly frightening.

*UPDATE:*

Between being first officially "reported" to the House and being voted on by the full House, bill managers stripped one whole section of the measure that created a Congressional Commission on Civil Service, thus removing the section that contained the language cited above concerning "a workable, fair, and reasonable mandatory service requirement for all able young people" and a possible requirement for "all individuals in the United States" to perform such service. The section could be restored during the Senate-House conference committee meeting. A new, separate bill containing that language has since been introduced in the House.

And the last link is a video of Obamas speeches and replies by congressmen, It is 
interesting listening in itself.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

That is a very bad analogy and you CANNOT conclude Obama will follow the same path as Hitler just because they both happened to write some books.

And oh gosh, heaven forbid he should want universal healthcare because Hitler did too! I love my universal healthcare here in the UK, and a bad person supporting a good idea doesn't make it a bad idea.

Very weak, poor, biased, sensationalist argument.

I am not one of those people who thinks Obama is some sort of saviour. I believe he is human and has the human weaknesses, faults and follies we all share. But it is highly unlikely he is going to create another holocaust.

Whether or not you think Obama is a positive or negative thing for the US, I would urge you to actually analyse the arguments presented. No matter what Obama's real intentions are, this argument is extremely poorly assembled.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Claire and Spastic...thats a stretch. Its called checks and balances...we have it. Why does the other side have to be sore losers. Liberals thought armageddon was coming with Bush...conservatives think armageddon is coming with obama.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know we chose to live in a democracy. Regardless of what we think is happening or not happening, regardless of where you live, we chose to have things run this way. 
Scary thought isn't it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how much damage he and the Democratic Congress have created in 71 days. We have nearly 4 more years to go.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

^^Quite frankly I'm shocked and highly disappointed. Though it is "change" :roll: I wish that more people would have demanded to know the exact type of change that he was talking about and what the economic and social costs of that change would be before casting their vote. 

Triple thick burgers smothered in blue cheese and bacon sound like a good change from the norm too but they're not a good idea either.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Mmmm Blu cheese bacon burgers...


I have yet to see anything that strikes me as "creepy" authoritarian. 
I have yet to see anything that, in my opinion, is damaging. 

I also do not think Obama is going to single-handedly change America for the better or for the worse. 

Making youth work? I take it this is also supposed to remind me of Hitler youth...It doesn't. 
If he becomes the next Hitler, I will be the first to say I was wrong. However, people have been jumping down his throat about being the anti-christ/hitler/whatever before he was even in office. I have yet to see anything that makes me think that is true.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't believe even myself that I write this comment 'cos I've always been one of those who are for freedom of speech, was for debate forum etc and even had a little political discussion with one of the members on the chatroom when nobody else was there but this is pretty political thing, isn't it?

So my dear HF friends, please don't mind me but *I want to remind you of rules of the HF. *


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think anyone was being rude...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What rules are being broken? huh?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in agreement with the OP and have many many researched reasons why, but due to this being a forum on the internet I don't feel like spending the energy to go into any more detail.

US, going to hell in a handbasket? YES!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I don't think anyone was being rude...





CacheDawnTaxes said:


> What rules are being broken? huh?


What I've understood, feel free to correct me if I've took it wrong, political topics are forbidden regardless of it if them are rude or not. Just because they _can turn_ rude and nobody wants it.

But, maybe I let this be 'cos this doesn't actually even relate to me and don't comment anymore. I'm not moderator or anybody like this and I'm sure they do their job and take care of things if they think so.

And as I said I've broken rules myself too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought the debate section was closed because of posts like this one. Its great you live in a country where men in black suits aren't knocking on your door because you stated an opinion opposite the political ins of the day. 

In retrospect if you are comparing President Obama to Hitler then yes I can see the resemblance. One very large difference though. President Obama isn't firing up any ovens or sending people to concentration camps because of the color of their hair or their religious beliefs. 
He is in power during social, economic and political upheaval much like Hitler. 
Hitler's politics was a welcome change for Germany when the wealthy ruling class was oblivious to the woes of the working class. Replace the word Jewish with CEO or corporate executives and you have the same political atmosphere minus the poison gas and mass graves. 
The Nazi party grew out of inflation, unemployment and general distrust unrest with the scapegoats being Jewish. 
Economic upheaval generally breeds political upheaval, and like the Hitler days of Germany we are in a similar dilemma. To compare Hitler to President Obama is foolishness. History does repeat itself to a certain degree but hopefully we learn something from our past. If you think we are on the same path perhaps you need to take a different road perhaps to Canada or Mexico? I hear Germany is a nice place to live now:wink:


Didn't this argument go on during Bush's reign too? History repeating itself I guess


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

TaMMa89, there is nothing in the rules about political posts as long as they are courteous and in the correct forum. This thread has been fine thus far.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok iridehorses, nice that somebody corrected my misconception.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

manhirwen said:


> I'm in agreement with the OP and have many many researched reasons why, but due to this being a forum on the internet I don't feel like spending the energy to go into any more detail.
> 
> US, going to hell in a handbasket? YES!


That's sad because I would be open to hear any legitimate researched reasons to why everyone thinks he is going to be the downfall of America. 
I'm not saying that to be rude or anything, I just mean that most of what you hear is: "OBAMA IS BAD". I want to hear the WHY. 

So far, I haven't heard anything other than he is not an american and is the next Hitler.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just wanted to add where many of the quotes posted are coming from 

The Washington Examiner: On February 1, a free daily tabloid arrived on newsstands and in mailboxes in the Washington, DC area: the Washington Examiner. The new paper is owned by Denver billionaire Philip F. Anschutz, an Evangelical Presbyterian who has bankrolled numerous ultra-conservative causes and has donated at least half a million dollars to Republican committees and political candidates. The Examiner's first three editorials all took hardline conservative positions.
-Quote from Media Matters

Be careful who you quote. I believe a person should look to all areas, left or right when making political statements and then make up its own words to state an opinion. Its very difficult to be unbiased and remember not everyone is as conservative as you Regal.


How about this one if we are getting political: 
Major media outlets yet to report IG testimony implicating Bush administration in AIG bonuses
Summary: Despite jumping on -- and in some cases advancing -- false Republican claims that congressional Democrats are responsible for AIG executive bonuses, major media outlets have yet to report that a Bush-appointed special inspector general for TARP confirmed in congressional testimony that the Bush administration Treasury Department knew about the AIG bonus contracts and did not insist on their abrogation as a condition of AIG's receiving bailout money.
Quote also from http://mediamatters.org/index


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

It doesn't matter what we think anymore. Obama is president and we just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This is true. 
But obviously what you think is important (not that it may make any differance what you or I think) or else you wouldn't have researched it. 

I guess I was asking for the sake of the discussion/enlightenment?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I get very frustrated with the conspiracy theories floating around about Obama. Like Spastic has said, I would like to see a serious source backing some of these claims although I don't think I will ever see one. It is, however, hard to find a serious source with concrete information that what Obama is doing is detrimental as it is too soon to see the effects of his policy changes. It is hard to keep in mind that our economy is so large that there is a large span inbetween the implementation of policies and the 'physical' effects of those policies. The time we are in right now is a result of Bush and to a lesser extent Clinton- not bashing them but it's just a fact. We won't see the effects of Obama's policies until he is almost out of office. 
It is one thing to say that you don't agree with Obama and the policy changes he has implemented thus far but is a totally different thing to compare him to Hitler or to say that he got through college on money provided by terrorists (yes, I have actually heard that one and sadly from my mom). It is nothing new to make up conspiracies about presidents but Obama just happen to be more in the spotlight for sadly obvious reasons.


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude. Wow.

Is there a way that I can say "are you really comparing the President of the US to Hitler?" without sounding...insulted, rude? I honestly don't want to sound rude here, but to be frank, that really offends me. [I expounded vehemently on why to my mom and got a lecture that ended in her telling me that people had the right to express themselves -- to the point that it's apparently legal to burn flags. Ugh. Disgusting. Fun little tidbit, that.] I know it shouldn't be offended, it's just your opinion, but if I reply in a way that's equally...how do I say it...extreme...then /I/ will be branded rude and inflammatory. Which I don't mean to be, I promise.

Not because you just compared the man I supported wholeheartedly to somebody vile, I don't care about that. I disregard most conspiracy theory ideas a few minutes into researching them, but that goes too far.

Hitler...was a vile, wretched man, on a scale that very few people have ever gotten to. He murdered millions of people and played a major part in one of the two _World Wars_. No matter WHAT you think of him, comparing the _President_ of the _United States of America_ to _Hitler_...

The President is a strong, confident man. He is intelligent, worked up through life to where he is now...if I were to ask you what makes a good leader, what would you say? Would you say...intelligent, confident, strong, born among the people and brought himself up from it? Or would you say something like...born rich, entitled, unintelligent, easily swayed, weak willed...?

That goes beyond the run of the mill, microchipping all Americans and maybe brainwashing us too conspiracy theory. As far as I'm concerned, comparing the President of the United States of America -- any of them -- to a man like Hitler is one step from lighting the flag on fire and stomping around with it. Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but. This is as close as I get to explaining how I really feel in a polite fashion. I hope I managed to do that. I think I did.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

The really important part of this thread is that this has already been voted upon and passed by the House. In the house part of the original wording
was deleted before it pasted. Now there is a new bill in the House that
has those deleted words back in it.

The senate will probably vote on the original bill with the deleted wording
re-inserted before voting.

I think allot of people are missing the wording of mandatory for 10 through
18 year old children. Will be sent to camps, centers, wear uniforms
and be taught what the government wants to teach them under the disguise of the program .

This is just a very scary thought.

Yes Vida I guess I can be very conservative, but I can also be quite liberal, depending on my thoughts as to what is best for this country.

And right now the people (mostly all in the leadership positions) in Washington D.C in my opinion are not doing the job in taking care of this country.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Lunaries said:


> Hitler...was a vile, wretched man, on a scale that very few people have ever gotten to. He murdered millions of people and played a major part in one of the two _World Wars_. No matter WHAT you think of him, comparing the _President_ of the _United States of America_ to _Hitler_...


 
I agree with your thoughts on Hitler, He was a mad man. Insane with the power he had.

but think about this, If he had waited 5 yrs to begin his conquest of the world, finished the development of all the advanced weaponry, ( jet planes, rockets, and A-bomb) He would have controlled the world as every other country was far behind all the stuff the German scientists
would have developed.

And people who have had the power in leadership positions as Hitler did have been killing millions through out the history of the world.

Stalin, Lenin, Mussolini, even David the leader of the Israelites,
Hannibal, Alexander, Attila the Hun. Genghis Kan


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, yeah -- it's been a theme through history. Charismatic, then they end up crazy. I know...but I honestly don't think we CAN go that far. Not even halfway. Americans will tolerate a lot -- as witnessed by a great deal of our past Presidents -- but they aren't...if you have the ability to make him go away, are you not going to use it? If it comes down to it, though I don't know the method or anything, I DO know that it's possible to depose him. Or...maybe depose isn't the right word. I can't remember what it means, exactly. I don't think he's going to lead us into glory, I don't even know if he -- or anybody else -- will/would be able to get us out of the trouble we've gotten ourselves into, but I don't think he's going to be anything like Hitler. I honestly don't. Hitler...I don't know. I'll have to do some research into him. His methods before he started...burning people...ugh...and all. I know a lot about what he did to people and not a lot about what he did before it, I'll admit...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What exactly do you think they are going to teach them "under the disguise of the program" if it does happen?


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh...and just for the record, as far as debates go, it's a shame that they aren't allowed often. For all that I seem to frequent places where my opinion differs from everybody elses (on _everything_, sheesh! -grins-), I REALLY like debates. I think it's healthy, most of the time. Even some of the knock-down-drag-out ones are fun. I've managed to cool my head and now though I was quite offended, I've decided that I'm probably thinking too much "Hitler tossed babies into furnaces" and not enough...more...well...whatever else he did. I'm sure nobody means that the President is going to start tossing babies into furnaces. So. Woohoo debates! (me, I'm probably going to sit off to the side until I know a little more about what Hitler did before he started burning babies -- I don't like to argue what I don't know, it gets you backed into corners! ^^; )


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes they can be fun and even if you will not admit it , you do learn from them.

either to research what you want to say or sit back and be quiet. LOL

Thanks Lunaries for posting your thoughts and opinions.
Same for everyone who posted.


----------

